# Having trouble getting volunteers in SE Michigan for a Haunted House



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was originally going to just do Halloween night but of course you get the question, are you opening up any other night or the weekend before. Well I would, I want to as it might help work out the bugs and get some great suggestions, however, without manpower, most will have to be left to atmosphere and being able to find the right moment to scare someone. 

Any ideas on how to get volunteers?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You might get the local theater group or college drama club?

I might, if the price is right? lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bribe friends with pizza afterwards.


----------

